# Archery League???



## kabob (Jul 28, 2011)

Anybody on the north side of Houston (woodlands) want to join a weekly indoor league??? Im tryin to get one started at my shop. 

Call me or swing by the shop 

281-731-3983

Archery on Fire 
18500 trails End Rd
Conroe Tx 77385 

Josh


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I only shoot trad, and doubt there would be enough trad interest to have a shoot. However, I need to come visit soon.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

hey chunk, i'll do a trad league with my kid. that's 3..


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Back twelve or fourteen years ago, we had a few trad leagues down in Porter at Bakers, when Bill owned that shop. We did some indoor and some outdoor. After the normal league we sometimes did a little money shoot. We would all chip in a dollar to the pot and the closest to the bull got the five or six dollars and we would ante up and do it again.

Pretty fun while it lasted. I work a lot of nights right now, especially early in the week...by this time next year I will be retired and have lots of time for stuff like this.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

This board moves kind of slowly at times. If I wanted to get a league started, I would post up on TBH for sure.


----------



## kabob (Jul 28, 2011)

Chunky said:


> This board moves kind of slowly at times. If I wanted to get a league started, I would post up on TBH for sure.


yeah I posted up a thread over there I was just tryin to get the word out I want somebody to shoot againt :biggrin:

We had alot of trad shooters at the montgomery 3D shot maybe we can get a group together ?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I would have been at Montgomery county, but I was helping Buff at Big Oak and shot Tyler on Saturday. I will make the next one if I am not hunting or fishing.


----------

